# Super dry skin on the face only?



## hoodgehoogle (May 25, 2021)

My hedgie's dry skin was always manageable over the winter, but the past couple weeks she has been scratching her face a lot. I may get criticized over this but I tried putting Neosporin on her scratches!! I don't know what else to do! I have a little humidifier for her, her humidity is around 35% and the habitat temp is around 90*F. I've had her for a year now and I've never had problems like this before. I will occasionally coat her food with flax seed oil or drop some on her skin. The scratching is only on her face though, no where else on her body!!
If anyone has any suggestions to treat it besides human Neosporin, please share!! Again, the white stuff on her in the pics is neosporin.


----------



## cassiemcdonough (May 4, 2021)

hoodgehoogle said:


> My hedgie's dry skin was always manageable over the winter, but the past couple weeks she has been scratching her face a lot. I may get criticized over this but I tried putting Neosporin on her scratches!! I don't know what else to do! I have a little humidifier for her, her humidity is around 35% and the habitat temp is around 90*F. I've had her for a year now and I've never had problems like this before. I will occasionally coat her food with flax seed oil or drop some on her skin. The scratching is only on her face though, no where else on her body!!
> If anyone has any suggestions to treat it besides human Neosporin, please share!! Again, the white stuff on her in the pics is neosporin.
> View attachment 95167
> View attachment 95168


I dont know what this is but it seems like it needs a vets attention asap. Also 90 is much too hot, even 80 is on the hotter side, usually a perfect range is about 72-78. It seems like maybe an infection or allergies?? Be careful putting flaxseed or any oil on this and keep it clean, as oil could trap bacteria and cause an infection if there isnt already one present, or trap the infection and make it worse. Im not sure about neosporin, but id check it isnt pain relieving or extra strength, as i know those properties can be harmful to hedgies with other medications. Def get to a vet as soon as you can.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

90 F is way too high for an African pygmy hedgehog! The ideal temperature is around 70-85, but I put mine at 76. I would go to a vet, while human medications may help, they could also irritate it more, and a vet can likely give you a salve to help heal it up better. Good luck!


----------



## hoodgehoogle (May 25, 2021)

Spiky_Floof<3 said:


> 90 F is way too high for an African pygmy hedgehog! The ideal temperature is around 70-85, but I put mine at 76. I would go to a vet, while human medications may help, they could also irritate it more, and a vet can likely give you a salve to help heal it up better. Good luck!


Thank you! I'm not going to put any more Neosporin on her, and I have an appt with an exotics vet tomorrow!


----------



## hoodgehoogle (May 25, 2021)

cassiemcdonough said:


> I dont know what this is but it seems like it needs a vets attention asap. Also 90 is much too hot, even 80 is on the hotter side, usually a perfect range is about 72-78. It seems like maybe an infection or allergies?? Be careful putting flaxseed or any oil on this and keep it clean, as oil could trap bacteria and cause an infection if there isnt already one present, or trap the infection and make it worse. Im not sure about neosporin, but id check it isnt pain relieving or extra strength, as i know those properties can be harmful to hedgies with other medications. Def get to a vet as soon as you can.


Oh my gosh thank you 😭 I sound like a terrible hedgie mom! I do have an appt with an exotics vet tomorrow!


----------



## cassiemcdonough (May 4, 2021)

hoodgehoogle said:


> Oh my gosh thank you 😭 I sound like a terrible hedgie mom! I do have an appt with an exotics vet tomorrow!


Im sure you are a great hedgie mama! we all make mistakes and learn from them. I hope everything works out good with your vet appointment!


----------



## cassiemcdonough (May 4, 2021)

How did the appointment go?  Hope she is doin good!


----------

